# Boers- Braced or Set?



## silveira_ranch (Jun 14, 2013)

I've shown sheep and I've shown goats..and I NEVER braced my goats. I've been looking through some stock online and seeing quite a bit of exhibitors bracing their Boers..

Is this personal preference? Or?? I like to see an animal set, personally. I think you can hide some things when you brace them.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

For market animals, bracing is essential. You are looking at the goat like a carcass, so bracing helps to mostly bring out the muscle to attempt to see your final product.

For breeding stock, setting up is much better. I hate to see little doelings braced up like a wether, belly tight and lacking the 'breeder doe depth'. You have to be allowed to show flaws in your breeding stock, or else you will never know what sorts of bad traits you are breeding into your herd. With market animals, it matters less, because after the initial conformation evaluation, the goat is gone off to slaughter and it doesn't affect your herd.

Just my opinion


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I agree. I like to see all wethers both ways to see structure and muscling. Does it depends on breeding stock or wether dams/sires. Breeding stock never braced and wether stock I like to see.both ways as well


----------

